# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Baarmoederhalskanker?

## prinsesjex

Mijn moeder een half jaar geleden een uitstrijkje bij de dokter laten maken , voor het landelijk onderzoek naar baarmoederhalskanker. Daar kwam uit dat het virus in haar buik was aangetroffen dat baarmoederhalskanker kan veroorzaken , maar dat bij 66% van de vrouwen het lichaam het virus vanzelf opruimt. Nu zijn we ongeveer een half jaar verder , en zegt mijn moeder dat ze last van bloedverlies heeft. Ik heb het gegoogeld , en daar stond dat het inderdaad een van de syptomen van kanker kan zijn. Is het dan zeker dat ze kanker heeft? Of kan het ook iets anders ( onschuldigers) zijn dat door het virus kan worden veroorzaakt? Ik hoop dat u snel reageert en alvast bedankt!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik zou in dit geval zo snel mogelijk contact opnemen met de huisarts. Alleen deze kan onderzoeken of het inderdaad baarmoederhalskanker is of wellicht iets anders.

Heel veel sterkte en hopelijk is het iets onschuldigs!

----------

